# cpu 100%

## tolipth

ciao,

ho deciso di passare da wmaker a gnome 2.4 (+gdesklets), purtroppo noto che sul mio computer (athlonXP 2000 512Mb), gnome si rivela troppo pesante. Infatti, quando sposto le finestre (x-term), la cpu viene occupata al 100% ed in media ho una percentuale molto alta durante il normale utilizzo

(per ora non ho problemi, ma per l'estate...).

Prima di tornare a wmaker volevo sapere se anche voi avevate simili prestazioni, oppure ho dei problemi da risolvere.

grazie

----------

## cerri

Qual'è/quale sono i processi che occupano cpu?

----------

## tolipth

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Qual'è/quale sono i processi che occupano cpu?

 

Xfree, e' quello che occupa + cpu, ho una geforge2Mx (32MB) con gli ultimi driver nvidia.

----------

## cerri

Posta un top.

----------

## tolipth

eccolo 

```
top - 21:21:51 up  8:52,  4 users,  load average: 2.36, 1.33, 0.92

Tasks:  73 total,   1 running,  72 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 64.8% us, 11.5% sy,  0.0% ni, 23.7% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    513852k total,   472712k used,    41140k free,    95204k buffers

Swap:    98272k total,      360k used,    97912k free,   175620k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                              

 4017 root      14  -1 69488  32m  47m S 41.9  6.6  31:41.83 XFree86                                              

 4028 fede      15   0 78940  29m  19m S 10.6  5.9   4:34.13 python                                               

 6422 fede      15   0 33764  17m  24m S  7.0  3.5   0:03.40 abiword                                              

 4072 fede      15   0 16860  10m  13m S  5.9  2.0   0:36.21 wnck-applet                                          

 4057 fede      15   0 21032  16m  10m S  5.0  3.3   1:21.84 metacity                                             

 4064 fede      15   0 30736  22m  17m S  3.1  4.4   0:18.47 nautilus                                             

 5692 fede      15   0 15244 7812  13m S  1.1  1.5   0:04.31 acme                                                 

 6397 fede      15   0  5596 2784 5024 S  0.8  0.5   0:00.27 xterm                                                

 4045 fede      15   0  3684 1764 3168 S  0.6  0.3   0:02.10 xscreensaver                                         

    5 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.3  0.0   0:00.55 kapmd  
```

----------

## dariello

Mi sembra strano  :Shocked: , la mia configurazione è simile alla tua AthlonXP2000+ RAM 256MB Scheda grafica GForce2MX400-64MB

e questo è l'impiego cpu con varie applet attive e programmi avviati (ma senza muovere il mouse):

```

top - 01:40:29 up 38 min,  2 users,  load average: 1.16, 2.15, 2.22

Tasks:  74 total,   1 running,  73 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):   1.7% user,   1.0% system,   0.0% nice,  97.4% idle

Mem:    256212k total,   246132k used,    10080k free,    52164k buffers

Swap:   265064k total,    33220k used,   231844k free,    46164k cached

                                                                                

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  Command

 1039 root      15   0  286m  29m  10m S  1.3 11.9   6:43.23 X

 1772 root      16   0   980  980  792 R  0.7  0.4   0:00.65 top

    1 root      15   0   116   84   60 S  0.0  0.0   0:07.03 init

    2 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 keventd

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd_CPU0

    4 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.95 kswapd

    5 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 bdflush

    6 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kupdated

    8 root      24   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd

   11 root      16   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 kjournald

  148 root      17   0   612  588  344 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 devfsd

  281 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kreiserfsd

  802 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 eth0

  804 root      15   0   232  196  160 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 dhcpcd

  866 root      21   0  1268  852  684 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.00 smbd

  868 root      16   0  1372 1024  828 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.00 nmbd

  900 root      16   0  4296 2564 1196 S  0.0  1.0   0:00.00 miniserv.pl

```

Tieni presente che anche quando faccio un po di cose tipo avviare programmi, spostare finestre etc, l'applet di monitoraggio non mi segnala particolari picchi ne tantomeno particolare carico della cpu. L'unica cosa che mi crea problemi è che ogni tanto, fai una volta ogni 3 giorni, qualche applet o a volte addirittura init impazziscono e si ciucciano il 90% circa di cpu. Anche riavviando il famelico processo di turno la situazione non cambia, mi tocca riavviare. Per fortuna di solito succede solo dopo 4-5 ore di uptime con la tastiera e il mouse che fumano per l'eccessiva frenesia di utilizzo del sistema  :Smile: .

Sicuramente c'è qualcosa che non va e non penso che sia gnome, ma non saprei proprio cosa consigliarti.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

Io consiglierei di postare un bel log di xfree... che occupi il 40% è senza senso...

----------

## RenfildDust

Ho un Athlon XP 2200+ 256Ram Savage8, anch'io uso gnome, ma X non prende tanta cpu.. Solo quando vedo filmati va al 100%

----------

## tolipth

ok, ho provato a togliere gnome e gdesklets, la situazione migliora, ma quando sposto le finestre ho sempre la cpu occupata al 50.70% da X, sia spostando gnome che una qualsiasi xterm.

ecco il mio file di log:

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.0-test11 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 02 December 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Feb  2 09:15:35 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0745 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0001 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0008 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,0a41 rev 07 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:3: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,0a41 rev 07 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1019,0a41 rev d0 class 01,01,80 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1429,d010 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1274,5880 card 1274,2000 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 4444,0016 card 0070,4009 rev 01 class 04,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0110 card 1043,4015 rev b2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:13:0) unknown vendor (0x4444) unknown chipset (0x0016) rev 1, Mem @ 0xe0000000/26

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] rev 178, Mem @ 0xe4000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.0.1

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:30:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DigitalVibrance" "200"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoDDC" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "63"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "2"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "4"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling = native"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TransparentIndex" "180"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Overlay transparency index is 180

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(**) NVIDIA(0): Cursor shadow alpha = 63

(**) NVIDIA(0): Cursor shadow offset = 2

(**) NVIDIA(0): Cursor shadow offset = 4

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(**) NVIDIA(0): Ignoring EDIDs

(**) NVIDIA(0): FlatPanelProperties string: "Scaling = native"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE4000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce2 MX/MX 400

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 03.11.00.18.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: Chrontel 7007

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 300 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not probing EDIDs.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Digital Vibrance for display 0 set to 200

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 60.00-79.90 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [23] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseFBDev" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 7

```

----------

## cerri

Dal log non si evince niente... Riesci a fare un ps -eaf, un mount e un df -k?

----------

## tolipth

Ecco  l'output del ps e df, per il mount non ho capito su cosa lo devo fare, di solito non monto nulla  dopo il boot

```
bash-2.05b# ps -eaf

UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD

root         1     0  2 07:37 ?        00:00:04 init [3]

root         2     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         3     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [events/0]

root         4     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [kblockd/0]

root         5     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [kapmd]

root         6     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [pdflush]

root         7     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [pdflush]

root         8     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [kswapd0]

root         9     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [aio/0]

root        10     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [jfsIO]

root        11     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [jfsCommit]

root        12     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [jfsSync]

root        13     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [xfslogd/0]

root        14     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [xfsdatad/0]

root        15     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [pagebufd]

root        17     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [kseriod]

root        18     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [i2oevtd]

root        19     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 [i2oblock]

root        20     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 [reiserfs/0]

root       133     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

root      3519     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 [khubd]

root      4278     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root      4418     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 login -- fede

root      4419     1  0 07:38 tty2     00:00:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      4420     1  0 07:38 tty3     00:00:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      4421     1  0 07:38 tty4     00:00:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      4422     1  0 07:38 tty5     00:00:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      4423     1  0 07:38 tty6     00:00:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      4424     1  0 07:38 tty8     00:00:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty8 linux

root      4425     1  0 07:38 tty9     00:00:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty9 linux

root      4426     1  0 07:38 tty10    00:00:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty10 linux

root      4427     1  0 07:38 tty11    00:00:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty11 linux

root      4428     1  0 07:38 tty12    00:00:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty12 linux

fede      4497  4418  0 07:38 tty1     00:00:00 -bash

fede      4503  4497  0 07:38 tty1     00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/X11R6/bin/startx

fede      4515  4503  0 07:38 tty1     00:00:00 xinit /home/fede/.xinitrc -- -nolisten tcp -deferglyphs 16

root      4516  4515 11 07:38 ?        00:00:17 /etc/X11/X :0 -nolisten tcp -deferglyphs 16

fede      4523  4515  0 07:38 tty1     00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/kde/cvs/bin/startkde

fede      4546     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: Running...

fede      4549     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: dcopserver --nosid

fede      4551  4546  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: klauncher

fede      4554     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: kded

fede      4565  4523  0 07:38 tty1     00:00:00 kwrapper ksmserver

fede      4567     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: ksmserver

fede      4569  4546  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: kwin -session 117f000001000107130137300000153470000_

fede      4572     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: kdesktop

fede      4574  4546  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: kio_file file /tmp/ksocket-fede/klauncherRhs2Yb.slav

fede      4578     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kweatherservice

fede      4580  4546  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: kio_http http /tmp/ksocket-fede/klauncherRhs2Yb.slav

fede      4587     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: klipper

fede      4589  4546  0 07:38 ?        00:00:01 kdeinit: konqueror -session 117f00000100010748867860000019628

fede      4590  4546  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: konsole

fede      4592     1  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 korgac --miniicon korganizer

fede      4594  4590  0 07:38 pts/0    00:00:00 /bin/bash

fede      4597  4546  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: kio_file file /tmp/ksocket-fede/klauncherRhs2Yb.slav

fede      4598  4546  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: kio_file file /tmp/ksocket-fede/klauncherRhs2Yb.slav

fede      4599  4546  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: kio_file file /tmp/ksocket-fede/klauncherRhs2Yb.slav

fede      4600  4546  0 07:38 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit: kio_file file /tmp/ksocket-fede/klauncherRhs2Yb.slav

root      4601  4594  0 07:38 pts/0    00:00:00 su

root      4604  4601  0 07:39 pts/0    00:00:00 bash

root      4611     1  0 07:39 pts/0    00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/sbin/adsl-connect

root      4629  4611  0 07:39 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/pppd pty /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-ads

root      4630  4629  0 07:39 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0

fede      4677  4590  0 07:39 pts/2    00:00:00 /bin/bash

fede      4847  4677  8 07:39 pts/2    00:00:08 /usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-bin

fede      4872  4847  0 07:39 pts/2    00:00:00 /usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-bin

fede      4873  4872  0 07:39 pts/2    00:00:00 /usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-bin

fede      4875     1  0 07:39 pts/2    00:00:00 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 20

fede      4878  4872  0 07:39 pts/2    00:00:00 /usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-bin

fede      4879  4872  0 07:39 pts/2    00:00:00 /usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-bin

fede      4882  4872  0 07:39 pts/2    00:00:00 /usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-bin

fede      4883  4872  0 07:39 pts/2    00:00:00 /usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-bin

fede      4885  4872  0 07:40 pts/2    00:00:00 /usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-bin

fede      4887     1  0 07:40 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -spawnfd 37

root      4888  4604  0 07:41 pts/0    00:00:00 ps -eaf

```

```

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hdc5             58592204  12836836  45755368  22% /

none                    256844         0    256844   0% /dev/shm

```

----------

## cerri

Devi solo scrivere mount.

Comunque continuo a non capire cosa stia succedendo...

----------

## tolipth

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Devi solo scrivere mount.
> 
> Comunque continuo a non capire cosa stia succedendo...

 

eccolo:

```

bash-2.05b# mount

/dev/hdc5 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

```

----------

## randomaze

Hai provato ad avviare X con i driver vesa? Giusto per assicurarsi che non sia nvidia configurata male, o in conflitto con qualcosa...

----------

## tolipth

ho provato, ma quando sposto le finstre X mi prende sempre tra il 50 e il 70% ( a seconda di cosa muovo e del d/wm).

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> ho provato, ma quando sposto le finstre X mi prende sempre tra il 50 e il 70% ( a seconda di cosa muovo e del d/wm).
> 
> ciao

 

prova a postare l'output di:

```

cat /proc/interrupts

```

----------

## tolipth

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prova a postare l'output di:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

eccolo 

```
bash-2.05b# cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:     225085    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  1:        234    IO-APIC-edge  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:          0   IO-APIC-level  es1371

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd

 11:      12739   IO-APIC-level  nvidia, eth0

 12:       5169   IO-APIC-level  ohci_hcd

 14:         19    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:       6627    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

NMI:          0

LOC:     224999

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

----------

## randomaze

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eccolo 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Potrebbe esserci un problema tra quei due interrupt e il driver nvidia va in attesa attiva.

ACPI é attivo? (vedi post "alsa funziona troppo" di fedeliallalinea)

Nvidia ha rilasciato dei driver il 26/01/04:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_archive.html

li hai provati?

Prova anche a dare una lettura a  questo articolo:

http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-hw2.html

----------

## tolipth

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *tolipth wrote:*   
> 
> eccolo 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho gia' provato i nuovi driver, non ho miglioramenti, ho tolto l'ACPI ma quando muovo le finetre continuo ad avere sempre X al 70% di cpu. Adesso pensavo di provare con knoppix.

(provato, vado al 3% max:?:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   )

Con un utilizzo normale di X (no dvd, tv...) che valori avete cpu occupata da X?

ciao

----------

## tolipth

Forse questo problema potrebbe essere associato ad una sbagliata configurazione del kernel. La parte che interessa X e' solo questa?

```
#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

```

e avendo una MB con chipset sis745 e una nvidia sono corretti questi parametri?

ciao

----------

## tolipth

Ho provato anche a  sostituire la scheda video con una matrox G450, ma non ho miglioramenti    :Sad: 

----------

## cata1986

Scusate se ritiro fuori questo post... ma ankio avrei gli stessi problemi: ho un P4 1.8 e senza fare niente X mi occupa 50% della cpu, vi posto il top

```

top - 15:36:32 up  1:02,  1 user,  load average: 0.57, 1.19, 1.72

Tasks:  63 total,   6 running,  57 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  42.1% user,  37.1% system,   0.0% nice,  20.9% idle

Mem:    256036k total,   226096k used,    29940k free,    13348k buffers

Swap:   514044k total,    21120k used,   492924k free,   129748k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  Command

 1948 root      20   0 86988  15m 3284 R 47.7  6.2   3:07.58 X

 2437 root       0 -20   628  628  428 S  2.6  0.2   1:55.10 pppoeci

23462 root      15   0 15292  14m 8412 S  2.3  5.8   0:30.45 kdeinit

 2042 root      15   0  7824 6604 5896 S  1.7  2.6   0:27.94 kdeinit

  313 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  1.3  0.0   0:03.62 kjournald

 2038 root      15   0  5240 3892 3836 S  1.3  1.5   0:06.98 kdeinit

 2494 root      15   0  7540 7536 2192 S  1.3  2.9   0:37.96 wish

 2005 root     -51   0  2340 1236 1236 S  0.7  0.5   0:14.63 artsd

22010 root      15   0   972  972  776 R  0.7  0.4   0:00.07 top

 2059 root      15   0  4396 3328 2420 S  0.3  1.3   0:03.24 kdeinit

 2440 root       0 -20   628  628  428 S  0.3  0.2   0:05.47 pppoeci

 2468 root      15   0  7792 7792 3608 R  0.3  3.0   0:22.45 xchat-2

 2495 root      15   0  4656 4464 2300 S  0.3  1.7   0:06.47 xmms

22008 root      15   0 13504  12m  11m R  0.3  5.2   0:00.53 kdeinit

    1 root      15   0   448  412  412 S  0.0  0.2   0:04.20 init

    2 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.18 keventd

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 ksoftirqd_CPU0

```

mi sapreste aiutare ad individuare il problema???

----------

## tolipth

Io ancora non ho risolto, ma ho problemi con X solo quando muovo le finestre.

Che scheda video hai, e se hai una Nvidia hai provato ad aggiornare i driver?

----------

## cata1986

no io ho una ati radeon ve(64Mb), cmq se sposto le finestre aumenta di brutto l'utilizzo della cpu... e poi quando apro sysmonitor che mi visualizza tutti i processi e i relativi utilizzi dalla cpu, mi accorgo che anke sysmonitor mi occpua il 10% della cpu mi chiedo se è normale???

----------

## sorchino

Confermo che anche a me muovendo le finestre su kde o fluxbox la cpu schizza almeno al 60% (Athlon Xp 3200+)

Ora ho una ati, con i driver per il 3d che non sono ben configurati, ma lo stesso succedeva prima con Nvidia e driver perfettamente funzionanti.

----------

